# C2 Motorsports - C2UNER



## M3NTAL Kev (Jun 11, 2002)

I don't know if this is old news, but I ran across this today: 

http://www.eurotuner.com/news/eurp_1206_c2_motorsports_software/index.html


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Saw it on their facebook. It looks like an awesome idea. 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Sweet, it would be cool if they could let you borrow one to do your tune and then send it back instead of having to pull your ecu and send it to them.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

Finally, a handheld for Euro cars just like those that have been out forever for domestic vehicles!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Omg Omg Omg Omg do want very bad.


----------



## M3NTAL Kev (Jun 11, 2002)

I'd love to have this since my C2 dealer is over 2h away. 

It would be great to swap programs back and forth for emissions tests and other hassles. 

I guess I'll give them a call to find out what the real-world availability will be.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

http://malonetuning.com/?page_id=1713


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> http://malonetuning.com/?page_id=1713


Ah so it was just a PhotoShop then? That sucks.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Super lame.

:thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

not photoshoped and not lame.
its real and other C2 dealers have it already.

same hand held piece that other tuner companies(they all don't make thier own...) then they add there company info and software as well as a cover art piece.

pretty cool thing!


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> not photoshoped and not lame.
> its real and other C2 dealers have it already.
> 
> same hand held piece that other tuner companies(they all don't make thier own...) then they add there company info and software as well as a cover art piece.
> ...


Ohhhhh. I meant super lame if it was shopped. Super cool since its not. :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-P7500R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

DerekH said:


> Sweet, it would be cool if they could let you borrow one to do your tune and then send it back instead of having to pull your ecu and send it to them.


We are working on that capability, actually... More details to come as we are developing the product :thumbup: 



Dronks said:


> Finally, a handheld for Euro cars just like those that have been out forever for domestic vehicles!


:laugh: 



M3NTAL Kev said:


> I'd love to have this since my C2 dealer is over 2h away.
> 
> It would be great to swap programs back and forth for emissions tests and other hassles.
> 
> I guess I'll give them a call to find out what the real-world availability will be.


It's customers like you who were the main driving force behind this handheld... Not everyone has a dealer in their back yard or another car to send their ECU in for a day or two so that's how the C2ner came about!



thygreyt said:


> http://malonetuning.com/?page_id=1713


The purpose of posting this pic was?  



kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Ah so it was just a PhotoShop then? That sucks.


DEFINITELY not a Photoshop... I'm looking at one right now sitting on my desk lol. It's a reality that is about to hit the market. We are currently in the testing phase with this product and running some trials but everything seems to be working fine so far!

:thumbup:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

I am very happy to hear about this!

Quick question about it though. I know this is still in testing for you folks but as stated it says it can hold up to 3 flashes on the device. Can it be for 3 different cars or does it have to be all for 1 VIN?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm really glad this is coming out. I was tempted at looking into becoming a dealer just so I could get a chip on my car from either of the two companies I can't get here...how sad is that.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> I am very happy to hear about this!
> 
> Quick question about it though. I know this is still in testing for you folks but as stated it says it can hold up to 3 flashes on the device. Can it be for 3 different cars or does it have to be all for 1 VIN?


Hopefully its like the Cobb accessport, that once it reads the ecu, the device is only useable on that vin#. 

For example, My brothers Cobb AP also clears codes. He can plug it into a buddies ms3 and clear his codes, but the tune can only be loaded to the ecu it mated with first. You can reset the Cobb AP if you chose to sell it but you lose your tune in the process. I like that feature because if someone steals it or whatever it couldn't be used on their car. 

I hope this has the same security feature.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> I am very happy to hear about this!
> 
> Quick question about it though. I know this is still in testing for you folks but as stated it says it can hold up to 3 flashes on the device. Can it be for 3 different cars or does it have to be all for 1 VIN?


It is married to the VIN it is initially tuned with... 



lessthanalex said:


> I'm really glad this is coming out. I was tempted at looking into becoming a dealer just so I could get a chip on my car from either of the two companies I can't get here...how sad is that.


We got ya taken care of!



kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Hopefully its like the Cobb accessport, that once it reads the ecu, the device is only useable on that vin#.
> 
> For example, My brothers Cobb AP also clears codes. He can plug it into a buddies ms3 and clear his codes, but the tune can only be loaded to the ecu it mated with first. You can reset the Cobb AP if you chose to sell it but you lose your tune in the process. I like that feature because if someone steals it or whatever it couldn't be used on their car.
> 
> I hope this has the same security feature.


This.... it is VERY similar (basically identical) to these security features. :thumbup:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Hopefully its like the Cobb accessport, that once it reads the ecu, the device is only useable on that vin#.
> 
> For example, My brothers Cobb AP also clears codes. He can plug it into a buddies ms3 and clear his codes, but the tune can only be loaded to the ecu it mated with first. You can reset the Cobb AP if you chose to sell it but you lose your tune in the process. I like that feature because if someone steals it or whatever it couldn't be used on their car.
> 
> I hope this has the same security feature.





[email protected] said:


> This.... it is VERY similar (basically identical) to these security features. :thumbup:


Excellent, thanks for the clarifications. I did not know if the tune file was married to the VIN or the hardware itself. :thumbup:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

How much are they going to go for? Are you going to do a package deal with a tune? I'm pretty interested in this. I have been wanting to switch to C2 but the closest dealer is 3 hours away and i doubt they have the gear to do MKVs.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

DerekH said:


> How much are they going to go for? Are you going to do a package deal with a tune? I'm pretty interested in this. I have been wanting to switch to C2 but the closest dealer is 3 hours away and i doubt they have the gear to do MKVs.


Leavens VW in London no longer tunes C2. Apparently the tech that used to do it had left there years ago. :thumbdown:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

As i expected, so the closest one now is Montreal...


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm the same way out west. My closest is a mere 14 hours away. Hence my wanting to look into other options for getting one. Big :thumbup: to C2. I wonder how long before other companies copy this.


----------



## M3NTAL Kev (Jun 11, 2002)

GTACanuck said:


> Leavens VW in London no longer tunes C2. Apparently the tech that used to do it had left there years ago. :thumbdown:


That's my issue... they were the ones that tuned my car initially a couple years back. Now, there are no quasi-local options.

So I guess the next question is... when will the C2ner be available for purchase?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

The C2ner will be FORMALLY announced soon (working on that now) and will be up for sale not long after....

Needless to say, I am quite pleased with the positive response to this initial news. :thumbup:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Wish I had this few months ago. :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

vwluger22 said:


> Wish I had this few months ago. :laugh:


i know, i know 

:laugh:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

talked with you guys about this literally in i think december... and i kept my mouth quiet for you (i promised) now on to my set up

I'm buying this... that is it. i am going to need help deciding what route.

i'm thinking stage2 turbo with sri, sai delete and left foot braking enabled
stage 2 with sri, pro.maf sai delete, and left foot.
and maybe something like a "stage 3, SRI, pro.maf,left foot, sai delete, pzev 3rd o2 disabled

something like that possible?

I can already left foot brake for a little "brake boosting" but if its any longer than a few seconds it shuts the throttle off for a few seconds.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> talked with you guys about this literally in i think december... and i kept my mouth quiet for you (i promised) now on to my set up
> 
> I'm buying this... that is it. i am going to need help deciding what route.
> 
> ...



Oh hai! We just talked on the phone :wave:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol.I got crazy excited and just had to call

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I need maps for 100oct, e85, and jet fuel. That possible?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I need maps for 100oct, e85, and jet fuel. That possible?


You'd need to bring your car here for custom tuning but yes, its possible


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> You'd need to bring your car here for custom tuning but yes, its possible


I was just kidding! I would just need sort of a n/a race tune. No sai, 93oct, and eventually if I keep the car e85 file for a stage 3 equivalent to your turbo kit. I'm sure we'll talk. At this point I'm trying to talk myself out of trading it for a Z...


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> At this point I'm trying to talk myself out of trading it for a Z...


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

Can we get a round-about of how it will be? When(ish) will it be released for sale?

I changed my mind and ordered an intake :facepalm:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Their answer will be "Soon"...

Just hold your horses, :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

itskohler said:


>


Yep exactly the one I'm looking at trading for :thumbup:

But no its slammed on 18x10 and 18x12 3 piece Shelby Series 1 wheels, peanut butter tan heated seats. Really is a nice car. Been on all the stance sites :thumbup: I still have all the ls1 and tremec parts from the 240 build so I was thinking of swapping that in if I trade him. I have two Rabbits so I'll still have the stock UG one


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

:laugh:

Is it the one that is in the MKV Classifieds?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

itskohler said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Is it the one that is in the MKV Classifieds?


Ya. Those pics don't do it justice, I'm not worried about the miles, actually the engine condition does not matter to me at all, just that exhaust needs to go! Lol . He's got a bit of people to vouch for it. Only reason it may not happen is he wants a gti, not a Rabbit. I think ours are equal in worth and would be a fair even trade. I may actually just buy it.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I, personally, would like to see the UG Rabbit built up with that money vs a 350. But I'm what most would call, a fanboy.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

I thought that 350Z was crashed..................... during the filming of 2Fast2Furious.

:laugh:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

HAHAHA nice one :thumbup:. Theres alittle too much going on with that Z I would say but everyones got thier own opinions. I agree with Kohler tho, put the money into your Rabbit.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

itskohler said:


> I, personally, would like to see the UG Rabbit built up with that money vs a 350. But I'm what most would call, a fanboy.


Id have a BRZ in the driveway today, but the subie dealer wouldn't take my CW rabbit  Looks like I'm just gonna keep them both. Move along with the CW and daily the UG. Rabbits are too slow for that dude with z  If I had bags wed have a deal tho :screwy: Maybe he'll come around


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

tay272 said:


> HAHAHA nice one :thumbup:. Theres alittle too much going on with that Z I would say but everyones got thier own opinions. I agree with Kohler tho, put the money into your Rabbit.


I have two now tho... I bought my lady a 08 UG 5speed with only 23k miles on it, well I financed half the dealer price, 7k of the15k price, her parents bought a big truck for festival events, and gave her their Mazda3. I now have these: 









I've always wanted a RWD car for hooning. We'll see the white one will get the color change, bags, forced induction of some sort and custom leather interior if I keep it. The UG will be lowered on the white ones coils and just get a tune and intake. The lein on the UG OS the only reason I'm not getting rid of it..


I want this c2 port. Danny will I be able to adjust the maps in a tune suite like I can do with the accessport from Cobb? Like I buy a 93 oct base tune and can adjust per data logs or no?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

I heard about this months back from tyler. I'd like to get one of these when they come out


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

It's a great thing for those of us that keep going/building... Call up"hey need a new file,I just did internals" they e mail it, you're tuned!

it could be abused though, as in..."I just changed my spark plugs, can you the me with those?"

I'm first in line I'll just let everyone know that!

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> It's a great thing for those of us that keep going/building... Call up"hey need a new file,I just did internals" they e mail it, you're tuned!
> 
> it could be abused though, as in..."I just changed my spark plugs, can you the me with those?"
> 
> ...


And if c2 was smart they'd charge 100$ everytime you want to try that. So of what you heard basically this is just a way to flash your ecu by them just emailing you a tune, meaning this is just a cool looking loader? If so I'm not so excited anymore. Is the general VW community that ignorant on the concept of tuning we cant have a suite to make our own fine tuned maps based of c2s base maps they load... Nissan guys have the option, Honda guys, Subie, Mazda all have it. 

The Cobb interface is nearly perfect, they now give away the tuning suite program they used to only offer to Cobb dealers for custom in house tunes for free per email request. Actually allows you to go further than the hand unit allows you to giving you graphs to tinker, and logs and certain perameters you can control. 

For example raising rev limit, idle, brake boosting, speed restricter removal, full control over everything. It's amazing, I wish we had something similar other than expensive standalone.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I want this c2 port. Danny will I be able to adjust the maps in a tune suite like I can do with the accessport from Cobb? Like I buy a 93 oct base tune and can adjust per data logs or no?


The tunes are going to come complete like they do now... They are basically tuned for your setup from the get-go (unless you're doing some custom modifications because the software basically "learns" and adapts when paired with mods it was tuned to).



pennsydubbin said:


> I heard about this months back from tyler. I'd like to get one of these when they come out


Oh, did Tyler tell you about this super secret project months ago? Looks like a certain someone just got bumped to the BACK of the line 



kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> And if c2 was smart they'd charge 100$ everytime you want to try that. So of what you heard basically this is just a way to flash your ecu by them just emailing you a tune, meaning this is just a cool looking loader? If so I'm not so excited anymore. Is the general VW community that ignorant on the concept of tuning we cant have a suite to make our own fine tuned maps based of c2s base maps they load... Nissan guys have the option, Honda guys, Subie, Mazda all have it.
> 
> The Cobb interface is nearly perfect, they now give away the tuning suite program they used to only offer to Cobb dealers for custom in house tunes for free per email request. Actually allows you to go further than the hand unit allows you to giving you graphs to tinker, and logs and certain perameters you can control.
> 
> For example raising rev limit, idle, brake boosting, speed restricter removal, full control over everything. It's amazing, I wish we had something similar other than expensive standalone.


On all of our tunes, the rev limit is already raised (which i see a need to do only once), idle is bumped up a bit, governor is removed, etc so there is really no need for you to have those capabilities... it's just redundundundant 

This is definitely something we may look into later down the road... Is it necessary to have little customizable options that are basically already written into our software? No, but it sounds like it may be a decent option to have. You'll never TRULY have complete control over a pre-made tune unless you can get into the actual file (which most companies encrypt to protect their investment) or unless you are working with stand alone.

The appeal of this item is the convenience it provides paired with great capabilities when coupled with our tunes.

:thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> The tunes are going to come complete like they do now... They are basically tuned for your setup from the get-go (unless you're doing some custom modifications because the software basically "learns" and adapts when paired with mods it was tuned to).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gotcha. Would just be cool to have a Cobb AP type product for the 2.5


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Oh, did Tyler tell you about this super secret project months ago? Looks like a certain someone just got bumped to the BACK of the line


Oh did I say Tyler? Silly me...I meant to say Santa Claus


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

pennsydubbin said:


> Oh did I say Tyler? Silly me...I meant to say Santa Claus


TOO LATE.... he's in the doghouse now. Ya done sold him out.

:laugh:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol! I promised... But Jimmy was kinda talking and I was kinda talking, and we kinda bright up what could work/might be coming... Lol

Back of the list? Lol 

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Lol! I promised... But Jimmy was kinda talking and I was kinda talking, and we kinda bright up what could work/might be coming... Lol
> 
> Back of the list? Lol
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!



:laugh: :heart:


----------



## AtelC (Sep 1, 2011)

I called earlier today to ask about this and then I logged into Vortex and saw this thread, haha.
Glad to hear this is actually happening, I talked to you a while ago about this. 
Can't wait to get my hands on one of these.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

DerekH said:


> Any updates?


 We just got a shipment of them in and we are going to start doing some final tests on them before we release it to the public... 

Once it's ready to go, you'll definitely know


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Price estimate so I can get the money in my paypal?


----------



## [email protected]ports (Jul 27, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Price estimate so I can get the money in my paypal?


 Yet to be determined but it should be between $1 and $1,000,000... If it's the latter, I'll give you my personal paypal account


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Yet to be determined but it should be between $1 and $1,000,000... If it's the latter, I'll give you my personal paypal account


 If its a dollar I'll give you 700 extra ones :thumbup:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We just got a shipment of them in and we are going to start doing some final tests on them before we release it to the public...
> 
> Once it's ready to go, you'll definitely know


 So does that mean a week, a month, two months, a year? 

Also, will i be able to update tunes and stuff remotely or do i have to send my tuner back to you guys for you to update it and then i can load it into my car?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I was told they were shooting for February this year, so I assume they're VERY close to releasing them

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

DerekH said:


> So does that mean a week, a month, two months, a year?
> 
> Also, will i be able to update tunes and stuff remotely or do i have to send my tuner back to you guys for you to update it and then i can load it into my car?


 That means hopefully within the next 30 days... they are here and we are lining a couple people up for tests and such. Once we get word back, you guys will be the first to know  

And yes, you will be able to update tunes remotely. If we do an update for you, we just email you the file, you download the file from your laptop to the C2NER, then load it to your car :thumbup: 



TylerO28 said:


> I was told they were shooting for February this year, so I assume they're VERY close to releasing them


 You know what they say about assuming  :laugh:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> You know what they say about assuming  :laugh:


 That an assumption if relavtively close to the truth?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

itskohler said:


> That an assumption if relavtively close to the truth?


 it stays an assumption until the truth is told... until a definite answer is given, it's all speculation and thus, an assumption that it will be soon


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Cool, thanks Danny. 

Do you guys need another tester?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

DerekH said:


> Cool, thanks Danny.
> 
> Do you guys need another tester?


 At this point, i dont know... I will have to see what we have going on so far and how many we have out for testing. I can let you know tho. 

:thumbup:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> At this point, i dont know... I will have to see what we have going on so far and how many we have out for testing. I can let you know tho.
> 
> :thumbup:


 Please do, i have a header (ej) catted midpipe and a 2.5in catback with a CAI. If that is helpful. I am currently running a Giac tune and i am not terribly impressed with it and would like to switch to C2.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

DerekH said:


> Please do, i have a header (ej) catted midpipe and a 2.5in catback with a CAI. If that is helpful. I am currently running a Giac tune and i am not terribly impressed with it and would like to switch to C2.


 We can help ya out with that


----------



## bward584 (Sep 15, 2011)

2011 2.5 Golf A/T here! I have a Carbonio, so let me know if you need my car for a tester!  


I am waiting for JaJa to come across this post. He got a uni tune because he was too far from C2.... oh hes gonna be . :laugh:


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

I am definitely interested in this product as well. Once you guys release the 09+ turbo software, I'd like to be able to tweak my tune...my setup (the parts I have but are not on the car yet) is your stage 3 hardware, but I would like to upgrade parts like the turbo, possibly SRI in the future, and be able to have you email me a tune or tweaks and be able to make quick changes. Let me know also if you'd want another tester


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Hows the testing going?


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Stop ignoring me Danny... 

It's going to start hurting my feelings soon.


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

I'd be counting down the days until I ditch my Uni flash, if I had a day to count down to. :laugh:


----------



## boonybouncer (Oct 23, 2010)

Can't wait for this to be released. I had a similar programmer for my Wrangler. Living in the middle of nowhere, it's very hard to find a shop to do tuning unless I drive over 3 hours. I just did it for a Magnaflow exhaust though, completely worth it. Now for a C2UNER to go with it...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

TrillyPop said:


> I am definitely interested in this product as well. Once you guys release the 09+ turbo software, I'd like to be able to tweak my tune...my setup (the parts I have but are not on the car yet) is your stage 3 hardware, but I would like to upgrade parts like the turbo, possibly SRI in the future, and be able to have you email me a tune or tweaks and be able to make quick changes. Let me know also if you'd want another tester


 We will definitely be working details out on pricing, tuning, tweaking, etc... Details will be coming soon! 



DerekH said:


> Stop ignoring me Danny...
> 
> It's going to start hurting my feelings soon.


 Sorry man! Didnt see this lol... Last week was STUPID busy so Vortex didnt get much of my time. 

Testing is going at this point... sending a couple out soon for people to test then we should have feedback by next week! 



boonybouncer said:


> Can't wait for this to be released. I had a similar programmer for my Wrangler. Living in the middle of nowhere, it's very hard to find a shop to do tuning unless I drive over 3 hours. I just did it for a Magnaflow exhaust though, completely worth it. Now for a C2UNER to go with it...


 You are exactly the customer we had in mind when we developed the idea for the C2NER! Not all people can live near a dealer so this is definitely a perfect option for you :thumbup:


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

boonybouncer said:


> Can't wait for this to be released. I had a similar programmer for my Wrangler. *Living in the middle of nowhere*, it's very hard to find a shop to do tuning unless I drive *over 3 hours*. I just did it for a Magnaflow exhaust though, completely worth it. Now for a C2UNER to go with it...


 :laugh: You Californians... 

I think the nearest C2 dealer is Minneapolis (about 6hrs) and I was seriously considering the drive. This would make my life 100x easier. Can't wait!


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry man! Didnt see this lol... Last week was STUPID busy so Vortex didnt get much of my time.
> 
> Testing is going at this point... sending a couple out soon for people to test then we should have feedback by next week!


 It's all good man. Glad the testing is going well. Can't wait to get my hands on this. 

Keep us up to date. Like hourly is fine, but if you feel like updating more often than that feel free


----------



## Bryan-euroho (Nov 9, 2010)

Cant wait to get this for my 2010 jetta... When you guys make it avalible for the 09-10 that is


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

Slipstream said:


> :laugh: You Californians...
> 
> I think the nearest C2 dealer is Minneapolis (about 6hrs) and I was seriously considering the drive. This would make my life 100x easier. Can't wait!


x2. Nebraska has nothing special for us. Definitely excited for this too!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

C2NER Handheld programmers will be on SALE this weekend at Waterfest 2012...come by the Black Forest Industries booth to get your hands on one ! ! !


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

C2Motorsports said:


> C2NER Handheld programmers will be on SALE this weekend at Waterfest 2012...come by the Black Forest Industries booth to get your hands on one ! ! !


Sale price? Can't make it.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

How about i paypal you some money and you ship me one...


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

DerekH said:


> How about i paypal you some money and you ship me one...


http://www.c2motorsports.com/index....tegory_id=189&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=58


----------



## boonybouncer (Oct 23, 2010)

How long until they work on 2012 Jettas?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

boonybouncer said:


> How long until they work on 2012 Jettas?


That is a huge question mark at this point. The technology to flash 2009+ ECU's through the OBD port is not around just yet but once it becomes available (if it does), we can make the C2NER eligible for those with 2009+ models.

:thumbup:


----------



## nixbora (Feb 22, 2002)

Is there anything in a 2013 Passat that would prevent me for doing the chip-swap (since I cannot get the C2UNER yet) and does it make sense for me to wait for the C2UNER? (I'd like to be able to throw the OE Software when it's "dealer" time for the car)

Thanks!


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

Does the 249.99 include a tune?


----------



## teflontony (Dec 31, 2012)

DerekH said:


> Sweet, it would be cool if they could let you borrow one to do your tune and then send it back instead of having to pull your ecu and send it to them.


 AGREE! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

No thats the cost of the programmer. If you buy the C2NER at the same time as the flash the C2NER is $199.


----------

